# Spinning rod for sight fishing Redfish (soft plastic)



## EDresser

Looking to get a new spinning rod for sight/shallow water fishing for redfish, mainly soft plastics. Been too caught up with fly fishing over the past few years, getting back to the basics to get more people I know out on the water has me looking into getting some better spinning gear. Looking at St. Croix Avid and Loomis G6X, but any recommendations would help. Probably something in the 7' to 7'6" range but action/power is where I'm struggling with the decision. Any input would help! Thanks!


----------



## EDresser

Have also been eyeing the phenix M1


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Why so long? Most sight fishing shots are 20-40 feet, I would look at a medium power fast action 6’6”-6’8”.


----------



## BrownDog

Are you throwing longer casts with lighter baits or short shots with heavier?

I mainly use a 7'6" med-light action rod (Star) with a 2500 reel and 10lb braid. My most common bait is an unweighted or lightly weighted Texas rigged soft plastic.

If you really want to make it east, use a medium/light action rod and throw shrimp on a small circle hook at fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

What about short to medium shots with light lures?


----------



## Zika

My go-to for throwing DOA shrimp and shad tails (plus ADL weedless spoons) are Loomis E6X Inshore 902S. These are 7' 6", extra fast, medium light action rated for 6-12 pound test line (1/4- to 1/2-ounce lures). I have them matched with Shimano CI4+ Exsense reels loaded with 8-pound Power Pro. They are light enough to use all day, the soft tip gives plenty of casting distance yet they still have enough backbone to handle over-slot reds. With our spooky reds this combo has been working well for me.


----------



## Greg Allison

Action:
I would definitely look at an actual fast action rod for soft plastics. It will give you good accuracy, and quick hooksets. I feel like a fast action is gold standard for soft plastics, can't go wrong there. Since you are fishing for reds you don't have to worry about a soft mouth tissue like a trout (in which case you might want a more moderate rod).

Length:
If you want accuracy go for a shorter rod. You also can work a bait with more precision with a short rod. If you are wade fishing and need extra distance for spooky fish go with that 7'6" rod. 7' rod would be that happy medium, which is why it is so popular.

Power:
I would probably look at medium light if you are using for shallow water applications. I would assume you would range from unweighted to up to 3/8 oz. weight correct? Like picking a fly line, check out the weight of the bait you will use and work your way back.

Brand:
I won't get into brands, seems like a very personal choice, and these days all the major brands make a quality rod.


----------



## EDresser

I appreciate the input everyone. Would most likely be throwing something unweighted up to 3/8 oz. It'd probably be for short to medium shots with the weight in this range, and i'm sure sometimes as a search bait.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

When sight fishing with conventional gear I use a baitcaster 99% of the time because I can get one with a gear ratio in the 7:1 up to 8.5:1 range that makes quick retrieves much easier when trying to retrieve fast for a second or third shot at the same fish or pod of fish. I like a 6’2”-6’4” medium power fast or extra fast action rod with a short rear grip to make super accurate quick casts. If baitcasters are not your cup of tea I understand. I’m just more comfortable with them because I’ve been using them over 30 years.


----------



## C_Wheeler

My personal favorite.


----------



## C_Wheeler

Zika said:


> My go-to for throwing DOA shrimp and shad tails (plus ADL weedless spoons) are Loomis E6X Inshore 902S. These are 7' 6", extra fast, medium light action rated for 6-12 pound test line (1/4- to 1/2-ounce lures). I have them matched with Shimano CI4+ Exsense reels loaded with 8-pound Power Pro. They are light enough to use all day, the soft tip gives plenty of casting distance yet they still have enough backbone to handle over-slot reds. With our spooky reds this combo has been working well for me.


I also have a setup just like this that I really like. As Zika said, it is incredibly light. Can comfortably throw it all day long. I have mine paired with a Stradic CI4 2500 on the e6x med-light, and a Stradic 3000 on the Greenwater mag-med.


----------



## Half Shell

I think I have most of them them. Greg Allison's post above is a good post. You know there is no perfect rod, right?

To make it more complicated, I would add that if you're throwing jig heads on an open flat with no danger of the fish getting into cover then a ML sounds right. If you're throwing plastics near mangroves or are throwing weedless rigs where you need to set the hook thru the plastic, then either a medium or MH but I don't like using MH unless I absolutely have to.

Definitely fast action, it would even say extra fast in a 7'6" but X-fast shorter rods don't seem to cast well. Save the moderate actions for treble hooked lures on trout.

One good thing about the St Croix Avid you mentioned (I have 3) is that the guide frames are titanium which means you never worry about corrosion on them and they are lighter. They still use aluminum oxide rings and not silicone carbide but that's not a big deal. The other good thing about that rod is a 15-year warranty. If 5 years later you break the tip off on a mangrove trying to retrieve your lure, you can pay about $90 to have them send you what is now the new version of that $250 rod even though you broke it due to negligence.

The St Croix Legend Inshore has a better ergonomic real seat and a better blank for not a lot more money really. The Star VPR is priced in between the Avid and Legend and seems to spec'd a little closer to the Legend.

I have several GLoomis rods but now that I think about it as I write this, they are all more moderate actions.

If you made me pick just one rod under $275 it would likely be a St Croix Avid 7' Medium Fast but that VPR may get me too.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

There is no reason to have a pile of rods on the boat if you adapt your casting to one good all around rod instead of adapting rods to your casting...


----------



## fatman

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When sight fishing with conventional gear I use a baitcaster 99% of the time because I can get one with a gear ratio in the 7:1 up to 8.5:1 range that makes quick retrieves much easier when trying to retrieve fast for a second or third shot at the same fish or pod of fish. I like a 6’2”-6’4” medium power fast or extra fast action rod with a short rear grip to make super accurate quick casts. If baitcasters are not your cup of tea I understand. I’m just more comfortable with them because I’ve been using them over 30 years.


I miss the old short "pistol grips" that used to come on the baitcasters. They seemed to be real handy for quick, short shots around cover. St Croix still lists a 5 1/2' in the Premier line with the old grip....


----------



## Kirc

medium power / fast action - but thats just a real general response
where are you fishing?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Kirc said:


> medium power / fast action - but thats just a real general response
> where are you fishing?


Who are you replying to?


----------



## Kirc

person that started the discussion, EDRESSER


----------



## scrapiron

I’m using a ML/Fast 7’ spinning w/2500 reel when using conventional. Change that to a ML/ModFast for trout . I’ve tried shorter, longer, x-fast, med, med heavy, etc. 

As Smack said- I’ve also gone to using one rod (and a backup) to fish all day. I’m usually in open water. Targeting trout, reds, whatever. The ole less is more cliche. I do use a baitcaster for striper fishing- that’s a 6’8” light med heavy fast.


----------



## DBStoots

Have recently bought two Legend Tournament Inshore spinning rods from St. Croix--both 7' med/fast. I throw a lot of small soft plastic baits on 1/8 oz. jigs. Really liking the rods. One is paired up with a Daiwa Saltist 3000 and other other with a Shimano Stradic 3000. Nice balance with both and both are light weight for all-day casting. Of the two, I like the Daiwa best. Good luck!


----------



## KimmerIII

I sight fish and switch between fly and spin. I used 4000 size reels with 20 lb braid tied to a mono leader. 7' or 7'6' rod. medium action. if you catch any reds of any size, that is what you will want. Longer rod allows you to chunk it also from the tower is a biggun is far away.


----------



## RJTaylor

ML/XF


----------



## SymmFish

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why so long? Most sight fishing shots are 20-40 feet, I would look at a medium power fast action 6’6”-6’8”.


Agreed! I have switched over everything I have to shorter rods from 6’4” to 6’9”. 
Part of that is thanks to Mac 😀


----------



## Rocksteady1

Interested in this chain. Does anyone have any ideas on lures for sight fishing? Need to address the onset of non athlete fisherman hanging out in my boat whom aren’t able to throw a fly rod.


----------



## Babrames

Rocksteady1 said:


> Interested in this chain. Does anyone have any ideas on lures for sight fishing? Need to address the onset of non athlete fisherman hanging out in my boat whom aren’t able to throw a fly rod.


Ive thrown a weedless live target shrimp with good success. Also rigged up a voodoo shrimp with a crimp on weight and weedless hook.


----------



## ElLobo

Rocksteady1 said:


> Interested in this chain. Does anyone have any ideas on lures for sight fishing? Need to address the onset of non athlete fisherman hanging out in my boat whom aren’t able to throw a fly rod.


Paddle tails - cast and straight retrieve for the less athletic


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Rocksteady1 said:


> Interested in this chain. Does anyone have any ideas on lures for sight fishing? Need to address the onset of non athlete fisherman hanging out in my boat whom aren’t able to throw a fly rod.


Small 2-3” plastic curl tail grubs or paddle tails in white (all water), watermelon (super clear water) and chartreuse (dirty water) are all you need. Use these on a 1/32oz Black Magic plain lead color screwlock jighead and you’ll catch all the redfish you want if you can cast.


----------



## DBStoots

I really like the Slayer Lures Sinister Swim Tails (SSTs). They come in 3.5", 4" and 5" in a variety of colors. So, depending on time of year, location and target species, you should be able to find something that works. My personal favorite is a 4" in Cockroach color, rigged to an Owner Twist Lock hook.


----------



## MELank

I have tried a lot of different setups over the years. I am extremely confident in this one. I stopped bringing more than two rods and very little tackle.

3/0 or 4/0 1/16oz or 1/8oz weight
Mustad Grip Pin Hook or
3/0 Gamakatsu 1/8oz EWG with
4” Zman PaddlerZ in Pinfish color

Other colors work well too. The fish don’t seem to care. But, subconsciously I think I get more strikes with this color. I don’t have real data to prove it, just a feeling.


----------



## Mark H

Smackdaddy53 said:


> When sight fishing with conventional gear I use a baitcaster 99% of the time because I can get one with a gear ratio in the 7:1 up to 8.5:1 range that makes quick retrieves much easier when trying to retrieve fast for a second or third shot at the same fish or pod of fish. I like a 6’2”-6’4” medium power fast or extra fast action rod with a short rear grip to make super accurate quick casts. If baitcasters are not your cup of tea I understand. I’m just more comfortable with them because I’ve been using them over 30 years.


Yes and maybe it's just familiarity but I'm a lot more accurate with a baitcaster than a spinner. That thumb can make last moment adjustments.


----------



## Mark H

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Small 2-3” plastic curl tail grubs or paddle tails in white (all water), watermelon (super clear water) and chartreuse (dirty water) are all you need. Use these on a 1/32oz Black Magic plain lead color screwlock jighead and you’ll catch all the redfish you want if you can cast.


Yeah, very effective, or just say screw it, if they won't hit a topwater I don't want to catch them. 😁


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mark H said:


> Yeah, very effective, or just say screw it, if they won't hit a topwater I don't want to catch them. 😁


If you throw a topwater at a red in a foot of water it will rarely eat it, they will usually bolt. A finesse presentation seems to be the ticket. 
I do love a topwater blowup but it’s not always the technique they like.


----------



## Mark H

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you throw a topwater at a red in a foot of water it will rarely eat it, they will usually bolt. A finesse presentation seems to be the ticket.
> I do love a topwater blowup but it’s not always the technique they like.


Can't drop it close but when you can make them come to it....but yeah, soft plastics.


----------



## JRyno10

Rocksteady1 said:


> Interested in this chain. Does anyone have any ideas on lures for sight fishing? Need to address the onset of non athlete fisherman hanging out in my boat whom aren’t able to throw a fly rod.


Gulp Shrimp (does that count?) if you wanna go that route.. you can rig them a variety of different ways.


----------



## Nathan Disher

I would like to suggest a rod that probably isn’t well known here. Dobyns. The champion series 7’9 is a rod I always have rigged for light plastics. Does a surprising job handling larger fish and launches baits.


----------



## dwyermw

I really like the Johnny Morris signature rods - 10 guides


----------



## ShallowMinded84

I can't bring myself to spend 200 bucks on a rod. We all know how rods end up eventually lol. Dropped on driveway or boat deck, snapped on doorway, garage, tailgate, or bull red haha. I have 4 rods, 2 Penn squadron for 40 bucks each, and 2 okuma epixor for 60 bucks each. 6.6', 7', and 2 at 7'6. They all catch fish, cast, and set hooks. Soft plastics, spoons, twitch baits, top water, and have never had a problem casting and what not.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

ShallowMinded84 said:


> I can't bring myself to spend 200 bucks on a rod. We all know how rods end up eventually lol. Dropped on driveway or boat deck, snapped on doorway, garage, tailgate, or bull red haha. I have 4 rods, 2 Penn squadron for 40 bucks each, and 2 okuma epixor for 60 bucks each. 6.6', 7', and 2 at 7'6. They all catch fish, cast, and set hooks. Soft plastics, spoons, twitch baits, top water, and have never had a problem casting and what not.


You sound like a bull in a china cabinet...if you spend $275-300 on a rod you probably wouldn’t chunk them around like firewood or treat them like you are filming an Ugly Stik commercial...just jokes.
In all seriousness, yes you can catch fish on a $50 rod but I think you are missing out on sensitivity, light weight and power by not trying a high end or even just a nice mid range rod. You should try a few different rods and see what you are missing.


----------



## ShallowMinded84

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You sound like a bull in a china cabinet...if you spend $275-300 on a rod you probably wouldn’t chunk them around like firewood or treat them like you are filming an Ugly Stik commercial...just jokes.
> In all seriousness, yes you can catch fish on a $50 rod but I think you are missing out on sensitivity, light weight and power by not trying a high end or even just a nice mid range rod. You should try a few different rods and see what you are missing.


Hahaha yea just over all the years I've had a few incidents. But it's funny how fisherman r like women and shoes. All these pretty colors and expensive gadgets when all it really takes is a rod n reel. Not saying I wouldn't love a pretty lil light blue st Croix just saying can't see spending so much when I catch the same fish my buddy does with a Penn for 40 bucks 😜


----------



## fishnpreacher

Not to hijack, but the same is true for sunglasses. A friend told me that no way he would pay $200 for sunglasses. He sits on them, breaks them, lets them blow off his head,..... So I told him the same thing. Spend $200 and you will quit treating them like $20 glasses. Then I let him try my Costas. He's hooked. 
I like my Ugly Stick spinning rods because they get abused. My fly rods are a different case. They get treated royally. I don't have Loomis or other top tier rods, but they are the best I can afford. I may be missing out on the sensitivity and power of higher priced rods, but I'm good with it.


----------



## CKEAT

ShallowMinded84 said:


> Hahaha yea just over all the years I've had a few incidents. But it's funny how fisherman r like women and shoes. All these pretty colors and expensive gadgets when all it really takes is a rod n reel. Not saying I wouldn't love a pretty lil light blue st Croix just saying can't see spending so much when I catch the same fish my buddy does with a Penn for 40 bucks 😜


The last time I heard something like this I took a friend into the high country (above 10k whole
time) and he asked if he could just take his gear (half ass, he is cheap). I will let you all surmise how that went, I will just say a tad south of horrible.


----------



## ShallowMinded84

CKEAT said:


> The last time I heard something like this I took a friend into the high country (above 10k whole
> time) and he asked if he could just take his gear (half ass, he is cheap). I will let you all surmise how that went, I will just say a tad south of horrible.


Yea high country hiking and camping for days or hours on end is the same as tossing a 1/4 ounce jig on a rod lol good point what was I thinking 🤔


----------



## CKEAT

I have Costas that I have had for years of hard use. Zero issues. This reminds me of how people maintain their boats and bitch about how they don’t last. I grew up farming and if you don’t take care of your shit, it won’t take


ShallowMinded84 said:


> Yea high country hiking and camping for days or hours on end is the same as tossing a 1/4 ounce jig on a rod lol good point what was I thinking 🤔


I guess you haven’t spent much time on the coast, weather is really mild, always. Super simple!


----------



## CKEAT

No knock on anyone but when your young and can’t afford to experience quality gear. This is usually the mentality. It was mine too. I have learned over the years that was maybe a lack of experience over time.


----------



## ShallowMinded84

A thread on spinning rods for soft plastics and we get high country gear and sunglasses lol. Sorry EDresser I just wanted to give u some options in the 40 to 60 dollar range, didn't think it would hijack thread. And so far with good maintenance, i.e. washing rods off, wiping dry, and clean storage area my rods have lasted years and years.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

My pecker is bigger. There, it’s settled.


----------



## BrownDog

I have some 7.5ft Med/Fast stars that will throw a light soft plastic a mile but lack a little in feel. I also have used some super fast rods that can feel everything but sometimes give up range. Like everything seems to be a balancing act on what works.

Also take a look at some of the walleye jigging rods.


----------



## ShallowMinded84

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My pecker is bigger. There, it’s settled.


Always fun with u big daddy smack 😄


----------



## VASKIFF

I like a M/L 7'0-7'6 rod and a 2500 reel with 10lb Sufix Braid. My current setup is a Daiwa BG 2500 on a St. Croix Inshore.


----------



## hillcharl

I like the Shimano Teramars


----------



## Mark H

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My pecker is bigger. There, it’s settled.


Tormund Giantsbane "I know that. I saw your pecker. What kind god had a pecker that small?" - YouTube My favorite pecker joke scene.


----------



## Half Shell

You can soak cut mullet with mono wrapped around the handle of a deck brush and handline in a redfish. No need for a reel at all and you can clean your deck with it when you're done.

None of us are fishing for sustenance though; we do it for fun. It's a lot more fun on a light, sensitive rod. By the way, the rod is more about working the lure than landing the fish.


----------



## Edziu

It’s not complicated. Go the Bass Pro Shops and look at and flex rods. If you want something from a local shop, go there. Main thing is to handle the rod before you buy it. Put the tip on the floorm upside down, and apply force to bend the rod down into the handle. You will find what you like.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Edziu said:


> It’s not complicated. Go the Bass Pro Shops and look at and flex rods. If you want something from a local shop, go there. Main thing is to handle the rod before you buy it. Put the tip on the floorm upside down, and apply force to bend the rod down into the handle. You will find what you like.


I never understood flexing the rod on the floor thing. When I see people doing that in a store I think they are googans.


----------



## Edziu

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never understood flexing the rod on the floor thing. When I see people doing that in a store I think they are googans.


I understand your superstition. When I worked at Orvis I had the opportunity to visit with the employees and designers at the rod manufacturing facility often. They were my friends. The technique described is commonplace. There is no other method that one can see and understand how an individual rod flexes. If you had the apparatus to fasten your rod to, and use weights you could also achieve the same results.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Edziu said:


> I understand your superstition. When I worked at Orvis I had the opportunity to visit with the employees and designers at the rod manufacturing facility often. They were my friends. The technique described is commonplace. There is no other method that one can see and understand how an individual rod flexes. If you had the apparatus to fasten your rod to, and use weights you could also achieve the same results.


If I were a merchant I wouldn’t want people bending rods on the ground then putting them back on the shelf.
I hold the rod by the handle and hit the butt to see where it flexes most then shake it a little. The best way of course is to fish it.


----------



## Mark H

Edziu said:


> I understand your superstition.


 Princess Bride, "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means." - YouTube


----------



## Kirc

throwing artificials open water for reds (vs beating bushes): 
7' - 7'6" / Med Power / Fast Action / 1/4 to 5/8oz lure rating on a 2500 size reel spooled w/10-15# braid. 
or if confident and scale it back:
7' - 7'6" / Med Lite Power / Fast or XFast Action / 1/8 to 1/2oz lure rating on a 1000 or 2500 size reel spooled w/8-10# braid.


----------



## Mark H

Maybe I just haven't spent enough time with spinning gear but if I'm sight casting reds I need to be accurate and quick. I'm a lot more accurate with the right baitcasting gear over spinning. What am I missing?


----------



## Kirc

"I just haven't spent enough time with spinning gear"

...maybe spend some more time with spinning, everything has its place?


----------



## TheDude

Mark H said:


> Maybe I just haven't spent enough time with spinning gear but if I'm sight casting reds I need to be accurate and quick. I'm a lot more accurate with the right baitcasting gear over spinning. What am I missing?


Spinning tackle just casts light stuff that's used mostly for sight fishing much better. I've poled around a bunch of professional bass guys over the last 7 or 8 years. Those guys can throw baitcasters better than anyone (pretty amazing to watch them skip a jig under a dock without backlashing) and only fish spinning tackle when they have to. When they're sight fishing with plastics and light jigheads or swimbait hooks, they all fish spinning tackle.


----------



## Mark H

Kirc said:


> "I just haven't spent enough time with spinning gear"
> 
> ...maybe spend some more time with spinning, everything has its place?


Used it in the surf on pompano a few weeks back. Accuracy not required.


----------



## Mark H

Yeah you can throw light with it. True enough.


----------

